# Eastern Europe now in November



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

We have a month or so to do something different to sitting around at home in the November gloom. Always planned to visit some Eastern European countries, November is probably not the best of time, but we are here.
We are doing a blog which you can follow from the link below & we will submit some campsite reviews soon if there are any open.

Eastern Europe in November


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks great!

How far into Eastern Europe are you going? Romania? Bulgaria?

Some friends of ours James and Laurie have just come through the above en-route to Greece: http://www.wanderingeurope.co.uk/blog/post/17/

We also saw a blog (currently offline, www.mattnlaura.co.uk) where Bulgaria was covered in snow this time of year!

Will be following with interest, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the links Addie useful info.
We are heading through Romania probably to Black Sea then down coast to Bulgaria.
Are you sure youre not behind us, last year you followed close to us through France Spain & Morocco, we passed you at a roundabout in Ouarzate & waved!
Mark & Gill


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi sounds a great trip last year in April we set off on a similar adventure much the same route as yours but after Turkey we continued on to Georgia , Uzbekistan , Azerbaijan then blagged our way across the Caspian sea into Turkmenistan , Kazakstan and Kyrgyzstan . I would thoroughly reccomend Goreme in Turkey and there is a lovely campsite on top of the hill overlooking the valley you would have to do a little research as i am not sure what is open in November.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Great blog, Mark. Very envious of your trip. We'll follow your travels with interest.

Steve


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

ethnicall said:


> Thanks for the links Addie useful info.
> We are heading through Romania probably to Black Sea then down coast to Bulgaria.
> Are you sure youre not behind us, last year you followed close to us through France Spain & Morocco, we passed you at a roundabout in Ouarzate & waved!
> Mark & Gill


Now you mention that, I remember that as well!! I can't believe how many people we've bumped into / nearly bumped into in Europe!

If you are going to Romania it is worth running this website through Google Translate - many sites have e-mail addresses and you can contact them.: www.campings-in-roemenie.nl

I know there are a number of campsites in ASCI along the Black Sea.

In Bulgaria I know Nick and Nicky at Camping Veliko Tarnvo will welcome you out of season - might be worth an e-mail to check. 
http://www.campingvelikotarnovo.com/

If you do get down as far as Greece, don't forget PeeJay's excellent stopover map: http://goo.gl/maps/Tehqr

You might also find Andy (Pippins) blog an interesting read if you fancy doing some of The Balkans: http://balkanbeetle.blogspot.co.uk/

All the best


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link addie 
Romainia was pretty cold when we left a few weeks ago, -6 one night and we even had snow. The guy at one of the campsites looked at us as if we were mad to be camping in Romania at this time of the year, and he was closing his site for the rest of the year.

Most campsites were closed, but they invariably let us park up anyways.

We didn't end up going over to the coast though. Bulgaria was a little warmer, but it was very cold In a few places.

Roads were horrible and we were glad to be out of Romania to be honest. Bulgaria was much better, although still some dodgy roads, see our blog for the road we took to Greece, scary!


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and Nick and Nicky at Camping Veliko Tarnvo were closing their site as we arrived, but they said that they wouldn't turn people away should they want to stay but with limited facilities.


----------

